
Manifesto for Agile HR Development - fouc
http://www.agilehrmanifesto.org
======
fouc
Collaborative networks over hierarchical structures; Transparency over
secrecy; Adaptability over prescriptiveness; Inspiration and engagement over
management and retention; Intrinsic motivation over extrinsic rewards;
Ambition over obligation

VS

Individuals and interactions over processes and tools; Working software over
comprehensive documentation; Customer collaboration over contract negotiation;
Responding to change over following a plan

